# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  T-Shirt design competition

## TheFridge

You have Ubuntu, you love Ubuntu and you want to share Ubuntu….  so in response to comments on the Ubuntu forums, Canonical is looking for a new T-Shirt design that will be used at upcoming conferences to promote Ubuntu.
 Printing can be done on the front and/or back of the shirt and the design should work on either a black or white t-shirt.  If you are interested in taking up the challenge - designs should be sent to chris.kenyon@ubuntu.com by 08:00 UTC  (that’s GMT) on Wednesday 9th August 2006.
 Please submit your design in a print-ready high resolution with an indication of whether it should be printed on a black or white shirt.  The winning design will be announced by COB on the 9th and the winner will be sent 5 printed T-shirts with their winning design.
 We very much look forward to seeing your ideas and designs and many thanks to those in the forums who have been suggesting that we do this!


More...

----------


## ubuntu_demon

I added this story to my blog :
http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/200...n-competition/

----------


## threethirty

As did I


```
http://threethirty.newsvine.com/_news/2006/08/07/315769-ubuntu-t-shirt-design-contest
```

----------


## JoshHendo

I would like to see some of the designes that have been submitted so far  :Smile:

----------


## alecjw

When will the winner be announced?

----------


## jojoman02

there should be a wiki site setup to allow users to post their photos/ideas/mockups for the shirt.

----------


## alecjw

Hello? Anyone know when the winner's going to be annonced?

----------

